# اين يمكن شراء المحركات اللازمه لبناء cnc router



## md_matta (26 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 
​ارجو من الاخوه المهندسين الاعضاء افادتى فيما يلى علما باننى من مصر
1- اين يمكن شراء 
* المحرك الرئيسي router والمحركات الخطوية بدرايفراتها بالإضافة للتوصيلات الكهربية ومفاتيح النقطة الأصلية ومفاتيح النهايات
2- اين يمكن شراء *
*الكروت الوسيطة بين الأجزاء الحاسب والأجزاء الكهربية
**ارجو توضيح اماكن شرائها من مصر وما هى اسعارها ان امكن ذالك

**[email protected]*
*
ومن يرغب فى مساعدتى فى بناء هذه الاله 
ان يرسلنى على

[email protected]
ولكل اسره المنتدى الشكر والتقدير والاحترام
*​


----------



## ahmed es (27 يناير 2012)

تعتمد على نوع الموتور وحجمة لكى تشترى درايفر له

لكن سؤال كم تريد ان تكلف لهذا الموتور "جديد ام مستعمل"

الجديد اسعاره من الممكن ان تصل الى 1500 حوالى 20 نيوتن ميتر


----------



## عزت الشاعر (28 يناير 2012)

انسى الموضوع ياعمن عماد احسن الفكرة دى حاسس انها هتودينا فى ستين داهية 
عزت الشاعر


----------



## md_matta (30 يناير 2012)

مش هنسى يا عزت وهتيجى تتفرج عليها عندى وهى شغاله


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (30 يناير 2012)

عند رام في باب اللوق جنب محل النخيلي الصغير اللي في الممر الضيق وأي خدمه يا عمده


----------



## h_s0404 (30 يناير 2012)

بالاضافة للمعلومة الذى تفضل واضافها المهندس الفاضل طارق بلال . 
يوجد استيبر موتور مستعملة واسعارها حوالى 35 جنية وهى تنفع من حيث التجارب مع cnc تباع فى شبرا خلف مستشفى الرمد او بجوار تجار العلافة تحت كوبرى الساحل.
هذا بخوص الموتورات اما الدريفر هفى عند رام متوفرة.


----------

